# Unsettled cat



## hunt_mat (Mar 18, 2010)

We inherited my partner's fathers cat whose 7 years old. We've had her for around a month and a half and she seems to have settled in very nicely. She is quick to purr when you smooth(stroke) her, even getting to the drooling stage more often than not (I am told that this is a very good sign of the cat's happiness).

However, during the morning and evening she seems to be rather unsettled, she goes from place to place sitting for a while and then going somewhere else. She can also at times scare herself witless for apparent reason and run to her bed where she seems to feel safe. We have gotten to the stage where we can let her out into the back yard where she is still a little bit timid but making progress.

What is the reason for this unsettledness in the mornings and evenings? It seems to be very much on schedule where she has these episodes.

Mat


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya, has she been speyed?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad she is settling in

It probably has something to do with her old routine with her former owner.

You might try distracting her at those times with a Game of some sort. String on a stick, or catch the bump under the rug, the laser pen...it may in fact be that those times were her Games times with him. Or maybe he took her for a walk, or had special cuddling at those times.


----------



## hunt_mat (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe that she has been spayed, but I can't be sure. 

We tried a laser pen but she figured that out quickly and is no longer interested. She likes to open doors to, there are a number of cupboards under the stairs which she always likes to open and that was the cause of her terror this morning. She had trouble opening them this morning and was making a lot of noise and then something spooked her and she ran upstairs. I was at the top if the stairs and gave her some attention and that seemed to calm her down.

Mat


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe an idea to invest in a couple of plug in Feliway diffusers to help her settle. You will probably just need them for a month or so but may just take the edge of her nervousness.


----------

